# Help with Toshiba TV 32xv555



## ruzzilla (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello, I did have a search of the forums but cannot find a thread that deals with this issue. I am hoping someone can help.
I have a toshiba 32" xv555 television. The other night, I was having issues with Freeview reception (I'm from the UK). I used the menu to rest and retune the TV in the hopes that this might help. It solved that problem but now I have a new one. 
Whenever I select the PC source, the television reverts to 4:3 aspect ratio, much to my annoyance. It then will not allow me to adjust the aspect like it does on all the other sources.
It is not the PC settings (which I have not touched).
It's driving me insane. Please help.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Ruzzilla

Welcome to TSF :wave:

As far as I can figure out, the aspect ratio is remembered by the TV but depending on the transmission aspect ratio it will change automatically.

Some of the Freeview channels (Yesterday for example) broadcast in the 4:3 aspect ratio on some of the old documentaries but will revert to wide format for adverts and announcements.

I have a similar problem with respect to rogue aspect ratio with the analogue TVs with set top boxes

The only thing I can suggest is checking the setup menu and see if there is an option to fix the aspect ratio or have it 'automatic'...

....failing that, try setting it manually to your liking and switch off and then switch on again...


----------



## ruzzilla (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,thank you for replying. The TV works fine when watching freeview, and also when using both my Xbox and PS3. However, when I use it for my pc, the problem occurs, and hen the aspect button is pressed, all it says is "No Available." Also any relevant menu options are greyed out and inaccessable.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That might indicate that perhaps the aspect ratio feature is not available on the PC input. Have you checked the hand book?


----------



## ruzzilla (Oct 11, 2010)

I eem to have lost the hand book. and the ratio was available when it was first sest up. It worked fine for about two years, but has only been playing up since I rebooted the TV due reception issues.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I cant think of anything else - Unless you can get the handbook and see if there is a total reset to delivery condition, not just a reboot. You will have to rescan for channels though - (A pain here 'cos I am on a high hill and can receive 4 digital areas - takes a long time deleting duplicated channels! :grin


----------

